# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  القانون التونسي الخاص بالمبادلات و التجارية الإلكترونية

## هيثم الفقى

القانون التونسي الخاص بالمبادلات و التجارية الإلكترونية *~~ 


قانون عدد 83 لسنة 2000 مؤرخ في 9 اوت 2000 يتعلق بالمبادلات والتجارة الالكترونية (1) ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏

باسم الشعب بعد موافقة ، مجلس النواب يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القانون الاتي نصه :‏‏ ‏‏ ‏ 

‏

الباب الأول‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏أحكام عامة‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 1 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يضبط هذا القانون القواعد العامة المنظمة للمبادلات والتجارة الالكترونية .وتخضع المبادلات والتجارة الالكترنية في ما لا يتعارض وأحكام هذا القانون الى التشريع والتراتيب الجاري بها العمل .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يجري على العقود الالكترونية نظام العقود الكتابية من حيث التعبير عن الارادة ومفعولها القانوني و صحتها و قابليتها للتنفيذ في ما لا يتعارض واحكام هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 2 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

يقصد في مفهوم هذا القانون بـ:‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- المبادلات الالكترونية : المبادلات التي تتم باستعمال الوثائق الالكترونية ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- التجارة الالكترنية : العمليات التجارية التي تتم عبر المبادلات الالكترونية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- شهادة المصادقة الالكترونية : الوثيقة الالكترونية المؤمنة بواسطة الامضاء الالكتروني للشخص الذي اصدرها والذي يشهد من خلالها اثر المعاينة ، على صحة البيانات التي تتضمنها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية : كل شخص طبيعي او معنوي يحدث ويسلم ويتصرف في شهادات المصادقة ويسدي خدمات اخرى ذات علاقة بالامضاء الالكتروني ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- التشفير : اما استعمال رموز او اشارات غير متداولة تصبح بمقتضاها المعلومات المرغوب تمريرها او ارسالها غير قابلة للفهم من قبل الغير او استعمال رموز او اشارات لا يمكن الوصول الى المعلومة بدونها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- منظومة احداث الامضاء : مجموعة وحيدة من عناصر التشفير الشخصية او مجموعة من المعدات المهياة خصيصا لاحادث امضاء الكتروني .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ - منظومة التدقيق في الامضاء : مجموعة من عناصر التشفير العمومية او مجموعة من المعدات التي تمكن من التدقيق في الامضاء الالكتروني .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- وسيلة الدفع الاكتروني : الوسيلة التي تمكن صاحبها من القيام بعمليات الدفع المباشر عن بعد عبر الشبكات العمومية للاتصالات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- منتوج : كل خدمة او منتوج طبيعي او فلاحي او حرفي او صناعي ، مادي او لا مادي.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 3 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يخضع استعمال التشفير في المبادلات والتجارةالالكترونية عبر الشبكات العمومية للاتصالات الى التراتيب الجاري بها العمل في ميدان الخدمات ذات القيمة المضافة للاتصالات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ 

الباب الثاني‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

في الوثيقة الإلكترونية والإمضاء الإلكتروني‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 4 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعتمد قانونا حفظ الوثيقة الالكترونية كما يعتمد حفظ الوثيقة الكتابية . ويلتزم المرسل بحفظ الوثيقة الالكترونية في الشكل المرسلة به ويلتزم المرسل اليه بحفظ هذه الوثيقة في الشكل الذي تسلمها به.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتم حفظ الوثيقة الالكترونية على حامل الكتروني يمكن من :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ -الاطلاع على محتواها طيلة مدة صلوحيتها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

-حفظها في شكلها النهائي بصفة تضمن سلامة محتواها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- حفظ المعلومات الخاصة بمصدرها ووجهتها وكذلك تاريخ ومكان ارسالها او استلامها ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 



الفصل 5 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يمكن لكل من يرغب في امضاء وثيقة الكترونية احداث امضائه الالكتروني بواسطة منظومة موثوق بها يتم ضبط مواصفاتها التقنية بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاتصالات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 



الفصل 6 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على كل من يستعمل منظومة امضاء الكتروني :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- اتخاذ الاحتياطات الدنيا التي يتم ضبطها في القرار المنصوص عليه بالفصل 5 من هذا القانون لتفادي كل استعمال غير مشروع لعناصر التشفير او المعدات الشخصية المتعلقة بامضائه‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- اعلام مزود خدمات المصادقة الاكترونية بكل استعمال غير مشروع لامضائه. ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

-الحرص على مصداقية كافة المعطيات التي صرح بها لمزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية ولكافة الاطراف التي طلب منها ان تثق في امضائه ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 7‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏في صورة اخلاله بالالتزامات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 6 هن هذا القانون ، يتحمل صاحب الامضاء مسؤولية الاضرار اللاحقة بالغير الناتجة عن ذلك .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الباب الثالث‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏في الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 8 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏احدثت مؤسسة عمومية لا تكتسي صبغة ادارية تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية وبالاستقلال المالي اطلق عليها اسم ( الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية ) و تخضع في علاقاتها مع الغير الى التشريع التجاري ومقراها بتونس العاصمة . ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 9‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏تتولى هذه المؤسسة القيام خاصة بالمهام التالية :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- منح ترخيص تعاطي نشاط مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية على كامل تراب الجمهورية التونسية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- السهر على مراقبة احترام مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية لاحكام هذا القانون ونصوصه التطبيقية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- تحديد مواصفات منظومة احداث الامضاء و التدقيق .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ابرام اتفاقيات الاعتراف المتبادل مع الاطراف الاجنبية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

-اصدار وتسليم وحفظ شهادات المصادقة الالكترونية الخاصة بالاعوان العموميين المؤهلين للقيام بالمبادلات الالكترونية ويمكن ان يتم ذلك مباشرة او عبر مزودي خدمات مصادقة الكترونية عموميين.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- المساهمة في انشطة البحث والتكوين والدراسة ذات العلاقة بالمبادلات والتجارة الالكترونية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وبصفة عامة كل نشاط اخر يقع تكليفها به من قبل سلطة الاشراف وله علاقة بميدان تدخلها.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏و هي تخضع لاشراف الوزارة المكلفة بالقطاع.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ 

الفصل 10‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يمكن ان تسند الى الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية عن طريق التخصيص ممتلكات الدولة المنقولة وغير المنقولة الضرورية للقيام بمهامها . وفي صورة حل المؤسسة ترجع ممتلكاتها الى الدولة التي تتولى تنفيذ التزاماتها وتعهداتها طبقا للتشريع الجاري به العمل .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الباب الرابع‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏في خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏

الفصل 11‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

يتعين على كل شخص طبيعي او معنوي يرغب في تعاطي نشاط مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية الحصول على ترخيص مسبق من الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ويجب ان تتوافر في الشخص الطبيعي او الممثل القانوني للشخص المعنوي الراغب في الحصول على ترخيص التعاطي نشاط مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية الشروط التالية :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان يكون من ذوي الجنسية التونسية منذ خمسة اعوام على الاقل .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان يكون مقيما بالبلاد التونسية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية ونقي السوابق العدلية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان يكون متحصلا على الاقل على شهادة الاعدادية او ما يعادلها ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

-ان لا يتعاطى نشاطا مهنيا اخر ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 12 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتولى كل مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية اصدار وتصميم وحفظ الشهادات وفقا لكراس شروط تتم المصادقة عليه بامر ، وعند الاقتضاء تعليقها او الغاءها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

ويتضمن كراس الشروط خاصة:‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- كلفة دراسة ومتابعة ملفات مطالب الشهادات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- آجال دراسة الملفات.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- الامكانيات المادية والمالية والبشرية التي يجب توفرها لتعاطي النشاط .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- شروط تأمين التفاعل المتبادل لانظمة المصادقة وربط سجلات شهادات المصادقة .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- القواعد المتعلقة بالاعلام والخاصة بخدماته والشهادات التي سلمها والتي يتعين على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية حفظها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 13‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية استعمال وسائل موثوق بها لاصدار وتسليم وحفظ الشهادات و اتخاذ الوسائل اللازمة لحمايتها من التقليد والتدليس وفقا لكراس الشروط المنصوص عليه بالفصل 12 من هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 14 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏على كل مزود خدمات مصادقة الالكترونية مسك سجل الكتروني لشهادات المصادقة على ذمة المستعملين مفتوح للاطلاع الكترونيا بصفة مستمرة على المعلومات المدونة به .‏‏ ‏‏‏ ‏ 

ويتضمن سجل شهادات المصادقة من كل ، عند الاقتضاء ، تاريخ تعليق الشهادات او الغاؤها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتعين حماية هذا السجل وشهادة المصادقة من كل تغيير غير مرخص فيه.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

‏‏‏‏الفصل 15 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على مزودي خدمات المصادقة الكترونية واعوانهم المحافظة على سرية المعلومات التي عهدت اليهم في اطار تعاطي انشطتهم باستثناء تلك التي رخص صاحب الشهادة كتابيا او الكترونيا في نشرها او اعلام بها او في الحالات المنصوص عليها في التشريع الجاري به العمل .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 16‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتولى مزود خدمات المصادقة اللاكترونية ،عند طلب شهادة جمع المعلومات ذات الصبغة الشخصية مباشرة من الشخص المعني وله ان يتحصل عليها من الغير بعد الموافقة الكتابية او الالكترونية لهذا الشخص .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يحجر على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية جمع المعلومات التي لا تكون ضرورية لتسليم الشهادة .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

ويحجر عليه استعمال المعلومات التي جمعها بغرض تسليم الشهادة خارج اطار انشطة المصادقة ، مالم يحصل كتابيا او الكترونيا على موافقة الشخص المعني .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 17‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يصدر مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية شهادات مصادقة تستجيب لمقتضات السلامة والوثوق بها . وتضبط المعطيات التقنية المتعلقة بالشهادة و الوثوق بها بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالاتصالات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ وتتضمن هذه الشهادة بالخصوص :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- هوية صاحب الشهادة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- هوية الشخص الذي اصدرها وامضاء الكتروني ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- عناصر التدقيق في امضاء صاحب الشهادة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- مدة صلوحية الشهادة ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- مجالات استعمال الشهادة‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

‏‏‏ ‏ 

الفصل 18‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يضمن مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- صحة المعلومة المصادق عليها التي تضمنتها الشهادة في تاريخ تسليمها، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- الصلة بين صاحب الشهادة ومنظومة التدقيق في الامضاء الخاصة به، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- انفراد صاحب الشهادة بمسك منظومة احداث امضاء مطابقة لاحكام القرارا المنصوص عليه بالفصل 5 من هذا القانون ومتكاملة مع منظومة التدقيق في الامضاء المعروفة في الشهادة في تاريخ تسلمها .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وعند تسليم شهادة المطادقة الى شخص معنوي يتعين على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية التدقيق مسبقا في هوية الشخص الطبيعي الذي يتقدم اليه وصفة تمثيله للشخص المعنوي ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏الفصل 19‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتولى مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية تعليق العمل بشهادة المصادقة حالا بطلب من صاحبها او عندما يتبين:‏‏ ‏‏‏- ان الشهادة سلمت بالاعتماد على معلومات مغلوطة او مزيفة، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- انه تم انتهاك منظومة احداث الامضاء، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان الشهادة استعملت بغرض التدليس،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- ان المعلومات المضمنة بالشهادة قد تغيرت، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتولى مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية اعلام صاحب الشهادة حالا بالتعليق وسببه ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتم رفع هذا التعليق حالا اذا تبينت صحة المعلومات المدونة بالشهادة واستعمالها بصفة شرعية.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويعارض صاحب الشهادة او الغير بقرار مزود الخدمات الخاص بتعليق الشهادة من تاريخ نشره بالسجل الالكتروني المنصوص عليه بالفصل 14 من هذا القانون.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

‏‏الفصل 20 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يلغي مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية حالا الشهادة في الحالات التالية ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- عند طلب صاحب الشهادة،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- عند اعلامه بوفاة الشخص الطبيعي او انحلال الشخص المعنوي صاحب الشهادة، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- عند القيام باختبارات دقيقة ، بعد تعليقها ، تبين ان المعلومات مغلوطة او مزيفة او انها غير مطابقة للواقع او انه قد تم انتهاك منظومة احداث الامضاء او الاستعمال المدلس للشهادة .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويعارض صاحب الشهادة او الغير بقرار مزود الخدمات الخاص بالغاء الشهادة من تاريخ نشره بالسجل الالكتروني المنصوص عليه بالفصل 14 من هذا القانون ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 21‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يكون صاحب الشهادة المسؤول الوحيد عن سرية وسلامة منظومة احداث الامضاء التي يستعملها، وكل استعمال لهذه المنظومة يعتبر صادرا منه .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتعين على صاحب الشهادة اعلام مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية بكل تغيير للمعلومات المضمنة بالشهادة .‏‏ ‏‏لا يمكن لصاحب الشهادة التي تم تعليقها او الغاؤها استعمال عناصر التشفير الشخصية للامضاء موضوع الشهادة المعينة والمصادقة على هذه العناصر من جديد لدى مزود اخر لخدمات المصادقة الالكترونية ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 22‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يكون مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية مسوؤل عن كل ضرر حصل لكل شخص وثق عن حسن نية في الضمانات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 18 من هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويكون مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية مسؤولا عن الضرر الحاصل لكل شخص نتيجة عدم تعليق أو الغاء شهادة طبقا للفصلين 19 و 20 من هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويكون مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية مسؤولا عن الضرر الناتج عن عدم احترام صاحب الشهادة لشروط استعمالها او شروط احداث امضائه الالكتروني .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏الفصل 23‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏تعتبر الشهادات المسلمة من مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية الموجود ببلد اجنبي كشهادات مسلمة من مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية موجود بالبلاد التونسية اذا تم الاعتراف بهذا الهيكل في اطار اتفاقية اعتراف متبادل تبرمها الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 



الفصل 24‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية الراغب في ايقاف نشاطه اعلام الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية قبل تاريخ الايقاف بثلاثة اشهر على الاقل ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏و يمكن لمزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية تحويل جزء او كل نشاطه الى مزود اخر ، ويتم هذا التحويل حسب الشروط التالية :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- اعلام اصحاب الشهادات الجاري بها العمل برغبته في تحويل الشهادات الى مزود اخر قبل شهر من التحويل المنتظر على الاقل، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- تحديد هوية مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية الذي ستحول اليه الشهادات، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- اعلام اصحاب الشهادة بامكانية رفض التحويل المنتظر وكذلك اجال وطرق الرفض. وتلغى الشهادات اذا عبر اصحابها كتابيا او الكترونيا عن رفضهم في هذا الاجل ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وفي حالة وفاة او افلاس او حل او تصفية مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية يخضع ورثته او وكلاؤه او المصفون الى مقتضيات الفقرة الثانية من هذا الفصل في اجل لا يتجاوز ثلاثة اشهر .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وفي كل حالات ايقاف النشاط يتعين اتلاف المعطيات الشخصية التي بقيت تحت تصرف المزود وذلك بحضور ممثل عن الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الباب الخامس‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏في المعاملات التجارية الالكترونية‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 25‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يجب على البائع في المعاملات التجارية الالكترونية ، ان يوفر للمستهلك بطريقة واضحة ومفهومة ، قبل ابرام العقد المعلومات التالية:‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- هوية وعنوان وهاتف البائع او مسدي الخدمات، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- وصفا كاملا لمختلف مراحل انجاز المعاملة ،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- طبيعة وخاشيات وسعر المنتوج، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- كلفة تسليم المنتوج ومبلغ تأمينه والادعاءات المستوجبة، ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- الفترة التي يكون خلالها المنتوج معروضا بالأسعار المحددة،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- شروط الضمانات التجارية والخدمة بعد البيع،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- طرق واجراءت الدفع، وعند الاقتضاء شروط القروض المقترحة ،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- طرق واجال التسليم وتنفيذ العقد ونتائج عدم انجاز الالتزامات ،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- امكانية العدول عن الشراء واجله،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- كيفية اقرار الطلبية،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- طرق ارجاع المنتوج او الابدال وارجاع المبلغ،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- كلفة استعمال تقنيات الاتصالات حين يتم احتسابها عل اساس مختلف عن التعريفات الجاري بها العمل ،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- شروط فسخ العقد اذا كان لمدة غير محدودة او تفوق السنة،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- المدة الدنيا للعقد ، في ما يخص العقود المتعلقة بتزويد المستهلك بمنتوج او خدمة خلال مدة طويلة او بصفة دورية،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين توفير هذه المعلومات الكترونيا ووضعها على ذمة المستهلك للاطلاع عليها في جميع مراحل المعاملة ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 26‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يحجر على البائع تسليم منتوج مشروط بطلب دفع ، لم تصدر بشأنه طلبية من قبل المستهلك.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وفي حالة تسليم منتوج الى المستهلك لم تصدر بشأنه طلبية ، لا يمكن مطالبة هذا الاخير بسعره او كلفة تسليمه.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 27‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على البائع ، قبل ابرام العقد تمكين المستهلك من المراجعة النهائية لجميع اختياراته وتمكينه من اقرار الطلبية او تغييرها حسب ارادته وكذلك الاطلاع على شهادة المصادقة الالكترونية المتعلقة بامضائه.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 28‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ينشأ العقد الالكتروني بعنوان البائع وفي تاريخ موافقة هذا الاخير على الطلبية بواسطة وثيقة الكترونية ممضاة وموجهة للمستهلك ، مالم يتفق الطرفان على خلاف ذلك .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 29‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على البائع ان يوفر للمستهلك عند الطلب خلال العشرة ايام الموالية لابرام العقد وثيقة كتابية او الكترونية تتضمن كافة المعطيات المتعلقة بعملية البيع .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 30‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏مع مراعاة مقتضيات الفصل 25 من هذا القانون ، يمكن للمستهلك العدول عن الشراء في اجل عشرة ايام عمل ، تحتسب :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- بالنسبة الى البضائع بداية من تاريخ تسلمها من قبل المستهلك،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- بالنسبة الى الخدمات بداية من تاريخ ابرام العقد،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتم الاعلام بالعدول بواسطة جميع الوسائل المنصوص عليها مسبقا في العقد .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏في هذه الحالة ، يعين على البائع ارجاع المبلغ المدفوع الى المستهلك في اجل عشرة ايام عمل من تاريخ ارجاع البضاعة او العدول عن الخدمة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتحمل المستهلك المصاريف الناجمة عن ارجاع البضاعة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 31‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

بقطع النظر عن جبر الضرر لفائدة المستهلك ، يمكن لهذا الاخير ارجاع المنتوج على حالته اذا كان غير مطابق للطلبية او اذا لم يحترم البائع اجال تسليمه وذلك في أجل عشرة ايام عمل تحتسب بداية من تاريخ التسليم.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

في هذه الحالة ، يتعين على البائع ارجاع المبلغ المدفوع والمصاريف الناجمة عن ذلك الى المستهلك في أجل عشرة أيام عمل من تاريخ ارجاع المنتوج .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 32‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏مع مراعاة احكام الفصل 30 من هذا القانون وباستثناء حالات العيوب الظاهرة او الخفية، لا يمكن للمستهلك العدول عن الشراء في الحلات التالية :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ -عندما يطلب المستهلك توفير الخدمة قبل انتهاء اجل العدول عن الشراء ويوفر البائع ذلك،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏- اذا تم تزويد المستهلك بمنتوجات حسب خاصيات شخصية او تزويده بمنتوجات لا يمكن اعادة ارسالها او تكون قابلة للتلف او الفساد لاتنهاء مدة صلوحيتها،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ - عند قيام المستهلك بنزع الاختام عن التسجيلات السمعية او البصرية او البرمجيات والمعطيات الاعلامية المسلمة او نقلها آليا،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ -شراء الصحف والمجلات ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 33‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏اذا كانت عملية الشراء ناتجة كليا او جزئيا عن قرض ممنوح الى المستهلك من قبل البائع او الغير على اساس عقد مبرم بين البائع والغير ، فان عدول المستهلك عن الشراء يفسخ عقد القرض بدون تعويض.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 34‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏باستثناء حالات سوء الاستعمال يتحمل البائع ، في حالة البيع مع التجربة ، الاخطار التي قد يتعرض اليها المنتوج وذلك الى غاية انتهاء مدة تجربته ويعد لاغيا كل شرط للاعفاء من المسؤولية يكون مخالفا لاحكام هذا الفصل.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

‏‏الفصل 35‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على البائع ، في صورة عدم توفر المنتوج او الخدمة المطلوبة اعلام المستهلك بذلك في اجل اقصاه 24 ساعة قبل تاريخ التسليم المنصوص عليه في العقد وارجاع كامل المبلغ المدفوع الى صاحبه.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏وباستثناء حالات القوة القاهرة يفسخ القعد اذا اخل البائع بالتزاماته ويسترجع المستهلك المبلغ المدفوع بقطع النظر عن جبر الضرر اللاحق به ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 36‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏على البائع اثبات حصول الاعلام المسبق واقرار المعلومات واحترام الاجال وقبول المستهلك وكل اتفاق مخاف يعد باطلا .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 37‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏تخضع عمليات الدفع المتعلقة بالمبادلات والتجارة الالكترونية الى التشريع والترتيب الجاري بها العمل.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

يجب على صاحب وسيلة الدفع الالكتروني اعلام مصدرها بضياعها او سرقتها او ضياع او سرقة الوسائل التي تمكن من استعمالها وكذلك كل استعمال مزيف لها.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يجب على مصدر وسيلة الدفع الالكتروني تحديد الوسائل الملائمة لهذا الاعلام في العقد المبرم مع صاحبها.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏بقطع النظر عن حالات التدليس ، فان صاحب وسيلة الدفع الالكتروني :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ -يتحمل، الى تاريخ اعلامه المصدر، نتائج ضياع او سرقة وسيلة الدفع او استعمالها المزيف من قبل الغير.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ - لا يتحمل أي مسؤولية من استعمال وسيلة الدفع الالكتروني بعد اعلام المصدر.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

واستعمال وسيلة الدفع الالكتروني دون تقديم الوسيلة وتحديد الهوية الكترونيا لا يلزم صاحبها.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

‏‏الباب السادس‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏في حماية المعطيات الشخصية‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 38 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ لا يمكن لمزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية معالجة المعطيات الشخصية الا بعد موافقة صاحب المعني.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ ويمكن اعتماد الاعلام الالكتروني بالموافقة اذا ضمن المزود :‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ -اعلام صاحب الشهادة بحقه في سحب الموافقة في كل وقت،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ -امكانية تحديد هوية الاطراف المستعملة للمعطيات الشخصية،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ -الاحتفاظ بحجة الموافقة التي لا يمكن تغييرها،‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 39‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏باستثناء حالة موافقة صاحب الشهادة ، لا يمكن لمزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية او احد اعوانه جمع المعلومات الخاصة بصاحب الشهادة الا ما كان منها ضروريا لابرام العقد وتحديد محتواه و تنفيذ واعداد واصدار الفاتورة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

لا يمكن استعمال المعطيات المجمعة طبقا للفقرة الاولى من هذا الفصل لغير الغاية المذكورة اعلاه من قبل المزود او غيره الا اذا تم اعلام صاحب الشهادة بذلك ولم يعارضه.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 40 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يمنع على مستعملي المعطيات الشخصية المجمعة طبقا للفصل 39 من هذا القانون ارسال الوثائق الالكترونية الى صاحب الشهادة الذي يرفض صراحة قبولها. ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏و يتعين على صاحب الشهادة اعلام الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية باعتراضه بواسطة رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع اعلام بالبلوغ .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

ويعتبر هذا الاعلام قرينة قاطعة على معرفة كل المزودين والغير لهذا الاعتراض .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 41‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يتعين على مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية ، قبل كل معالجة للمعلومات الشخصية ، اعلام صاحب الشهادة بواسطة اشعار خاص بالاجراءات المتبعة من قبله في مجال حماية المعطيات الشخصية.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتعين ان تمكن هذه الاجراءات صاحب الشهادة من الاطلاع آليا وبطريقة مبسطة على محتوى المعطيات.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويجب ان تحدد هذه الاجراءات هوية المسؤول عن المعالجة وطبيعة المعطيات والغاية من المعالجة واصناف واماكن المعالجة ، وعند الاقتضاء كل معلومة ضرورية لضمان المعالجة الامنية للمعطيات .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 42‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يمكن لصاحب الشهادة ، في كل وقت ، بطلب ممضى بخط اليد او الكترونيا النفاذ الى المعلومات الشخصية المتعلقة به وتعديلها . ويشمل حق النفاذ والتعديل الدخول على جميع المعطيات الشخصية المتعلقة بصاحب الشهادة.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ويتعين على المزود وضع الامكانيات التقنية اللازمة لتمكين صاحب الشهادة من ارسال مطلبه الممضى لتعديل المعلومات او فسخها بطريقة الكترونية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏





‏ 

الباب السابع‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏في المخالفات والعقوبات‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 43‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏تتم معاينة المخالفات لاحكام هذا القانون من قبل اعوان الضابطة العدلية والاعوان المحلفين للوزارة المكلفة بالاتصالات والوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية واعوان المراقبة الاقتصادية وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها بالقانون عدد 64 لسنة 1991 المؤرخ في 29 جويلية 1991 المتعلق بالمنافسة والاسعار والنصوص المنقحة والمتممة له.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏‏ 

‏‏‏الفصل 44‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يسحب الترخيص من مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية ويتم ايقاف نشاطه ، اذا اخل بواجباته المنصوص عليها بهذا القانون او بنصوصه التطبيقية . وتتولى الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية سحب الترخيص بعد سماع المزود المعني بالامر .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏

الفصل 45‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏علاوة على العقوبات المبنية بالفصل 44 من هذا القانون يعاقب كل مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية لم يراع مقتضيات كراس الشروط المنصوص عليه بالفصل 12 من هذا القانون بخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 10.000 دينار .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 46‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل من يمارس نشاط مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية بدون الحصول على ترخيص مبق طبقا للفصل 11 من هذا القانون بالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين شهرين و 3 سنوات وبخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 10.000 دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 47 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل من صرح عمدا بمعطيات خاطئة لمزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية ولكافة الاطراف التي طلب منها ان تثق بامضائه بالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين 6 اشهر وعامين وبخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 10.000 دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 48‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل من استعمل بصفة غير مشروعة عناصر تشفير شخصية متعلقة بامضاء غيره بالسجن لمدة تتراوح بين 6 اشهر وعامين و بخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 10.000 دينار او بأحدى هاتين العقوبتين .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏‏ ‏ 

الفصل 49‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل مخالف لاحكام الفصول 25و27 و 29 والفقرة الثانية من الفصل 31 والفصل 34 و الفقرة الاولى من الفصل 35 من هذا القانون بخطية تتراوح بين 5.00 و 5.000 دينار .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 50‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل من استغل ضعف او جهل شخص في اطار عمليات البيع الالكتروني بدفعه للالتزام حاضرا او اجلا بأي شكل من الاشكال ، بخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 20.000 دينار ، وذلك اذا ثبت من ظروف الواقعة ان هذا الشخص غير قادر على تمييز ابعاد تعهداته او كشف الحيل والخدع المعتمدة بالالتزام او اذا ثبت انه كان تحت الضغط مع مراعاة احكام المجلة الجنائية .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 51 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب كل من مخالف لاحكام الفصلين 38 و39 بخطية تتراوح بين 1000 و 10000 دينار.‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 52 ‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏يعاقب طبقا لاحكام الفصل 254 من المجلة الجنائية مزود خدمات المصادقة الالكترونية واعوانه الذين يفشون او يحثون او يشاركون في افشاء المعلومات التي عهدت اليهم في اطار تعاطي نشاطاتهم باستثاء تلك التي رخص صاحب الشهادة كتابيا او الكترونيا في نشرها او الاعلام بها او في الحالات المنصوص عليها في التشريع الجاري به العمل .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

الفصل 53‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏مع حفظ الحقوق المدنية للمتضررين ، يمكن للوزير المكلف بالتجارة اجراء الصلح في المخالفات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 49 من هذا القانون و التي تتم معاينتها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏مع حفظ الحقوق المدنية للمتضررين ، يمكن للوزير المشرف على الوكالة الوطنية للمصادقة الالكترونية اجراء الصلح في المخالفات المنصوص عليها بالفصل 45 من هذا القانون والتي تتم معايتنها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏وتكون طرق واجراءات الصلح وفق النصوص القانونية الجاري بها العمل والمنظمة للمراقبة الاقتصادية وخاصة القانون عدد 64 لسنة 1991 المتعلق بالمنافسة و الاسعار و النصوص المنقحة و المتممة له ، بدون المساس بحقوق الغير .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏تنقرض الدعوى العمومية بدفع المبلغ المعين في عقد الصلح .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ينشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة .‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ 

‏ ‏ 

تونس في 9 اوت 2000‏‏ ‏ ‏ ‏

----------

